# Herringbone Design Pen Blanks



## wood128 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello,
I am doing a little market research here to determine the interest in herringbone design pen blanks.Some of you know me as the segmented pen blank vendor. I like to experiment with and try to design/ offer new affordable blanks for the pen makers. Many of my designs work out , but are too time consuming and would require a high retail cost. I just recently made the two 30 degree herringbone design blanks shown in the photo. One uses 1/4 " wide pieces of wood and the other uses 3/8 " wide pieces. This design for a pen blank is not new and is not mine. However, I see many variations of this using different combinations of wood / angles , etc. 
What is the market for these blanks and what price range ? 
Would appreciate any comments , and willing to share construction techniques . It takes the right tools, practice and patience . 

Thanks for looking. 

Joe


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 21, 2012)

IMO, the effect of the herringbone design would be lost with the 3/8" pieces, and possibly with the 1/4" pieces if the blank was used on a 2 piece pen.  Smaller pieces would certainly be more dramatic.

Not sure about price ... $10-$15 maybe?

Just my 2¢


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 21, 2012)

i agree with the sizing. .the smaller pieces look better. but i do like the green pieces.


----------



## rej19 (Mar 21, 2012)

I seriously doubt that they could be sold for the $10-$15 range. I am sure it takes a few of hours at least to make these. If you mass produced the same style it would save some time but it would also effect the uniqueness and therefore for the desireability. IMHO


----------



## warthog (Mar 21, 2012)

I like them...and I like them a lot. But like everyone else...I know that they would be pretty pricey. But what is they say...you get what you pay for.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=40&Itemid=60


----------



## wood128 (Mar 21, 2012)

Those are the 360 degree herringbone blanks. $200 plus. Beautiful work. I can imagine the time ( and very creative talent ) required to make those.
Joe


----------



## wood128 (May 20, 2012)

*Herringbone Pattern Blanks*

The picture below shows 3 more herringbone pattern pen blanks I have finished in the last few weeks. #1 is the 1/4 " wide strip , # 2 is the 1/8 " wide strip and #3 is the 1/4 " wide strip with maple veneer between the pieces. How many pen makers have tried to make these 360 degree herringbone pattern blanks ? Please share your experiences. I am willing to provide some details on how I made these. Perhaps if there is enough interest , we could produce a tutorial for the IAP . I am not interested in doing the task alone. 3-4 group effort would be great !! I am a small vendor who sells pen blanks , buys , trades and sells wood , etc. Glad to help members of IAP in most anyway I can. This is a supper bunch of friendly, talented woodworkers and penmakers on this forum . I support it 100 % .


----------



## mredburn (May 20, 2012)

From the library 
http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/360_Herringbone.pdf

You missed one of the veneer strips on the last blank.


----------



## wood128 (May 20, 2012)

You have a good eye. I did that on purpose. One layer has the veneer missing all the way around. 
Joe


----------



## kronewi (May 21, 2012)

Joe, I would help you write another tutorial if you would like. Is your "procedure" different than the one mredburn pointed out? If so, diversity in procedures is always welcome!!! I like to see different ways to come to the same outcome.

Kevin


----------



## wood128 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Kevin. Good to hear from you. Have you made any herringbone blanks ?
Yes, I have read and used Darrin McArthur's tutorial. It is an excellent learning tutorial on how to construct the blanks. I have been learning for about a year now on how to make those darn blanks , but recently have had some good success to making them faster and with more quality. I was hoping to get some ideas from others and combine the ideas into the next tutorial . It will take a good bit of writing and many pictures . Like other types of woodworking and turning, new ideas come about every day. I think there is a computer software program, maybe called Lightware, also www.sketchup.google.com  that would be of great help in the 3D visualization of the 360 degree pattern. Glad to hear Kevin, that you could help. If Darrin reads this , maybe you could help us . Looking forward to working with as many as possible ,

Joe


----------



## kronewi (May 21, 2012)

Never made one but like the last tutorial I helped with I am open to trying. It helps too since I might document a step that you might take for granted do to repetition. If you decide you would like my help just PM me!

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## warthog (May 21, 2012)

I think that your herringbone blanks are great. I know that they are very labor intensive. Beautiful work. Hate to put a tool to them. There is one question that I would like to get answered. Just how is it you can cut the wood into such skinny pieces? I can't seem to get the hang of it or I am using the wrong tools.


----------



## wood128 (May 21, 2012)

I start with hardwood pieces that are cut approx. 12 " long X 3/4 " SQUARE ( square is very important ). Then cut pieces 1/8 " thick or 1/4 " thick crossgrain .......also very important that they are all the same thickness . I use a modelmakers small tablesaw, but a full size tablesaw will work with a thin kerf blade. However, you would need a sled with a stop to use on the saw. The pieces have to be cut accurately all the same thickness .......the two crosscut surfaces have to be parallel to each other and smooth . A very sharp , small blade does the job. Hope this helps.
Joe


----------

